
Ahmed Mohamed’s Family Demands $15M After Clock Incident - jacquesm
http://time.com/4124649/ahmed-mohamed-clock-sues-irving-texas/
======
rayiner
Good to see HN's skepticism about the original story borne out:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10422017](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10422017).

What's sad is that these sorts of debunkings of outrage-bait don't usually
make the news because there isn't usually such a ridiculous follow-up.

~~~
kaonashi
I only see innuendo, no "debunking".

------
throwaway049
Is there any connection between the amount demanded and some quantifiable
loss? My supposition is that its either for defamation, or some kind of
punitive damages but the article didn't say.

